# Every First Sat in West Palm Beach, FL



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

So is there to be anyone attending? I really feel we are wasting our time. I want to get this scene back in South Florida. I am posting on multiple sites and getting no response. These events are not easy to put together. I understand why promotors don't make it. Please We Need Your Help. Post the event everywhere you can. Tell everyone you know with a set of speakers about it. Give input. Let us know that SQ and SPL isn't dead. I am not the Promotor. All posts you see from me is just another competitor doing my part to be able to do what I enjoy and am fairly pasionate about. I can not do it alone and neither can Brian the Promotor. Please step up and help........


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

My old stomping grounds. I was born and raised in Lake Worth/WPB. I'll spread the word. There's massive talent down there still...Dwayne Blackwood, Chris Ott, etc.


----------

